# Owl.... WOW!



## donalddarneille (Feb 19, 2010)

<a href="http://s287.photobucket.com/albums/ll146/donalddarneille/Antique%20Bottles/?action=view&current=Picture0018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll146/donalddarneille/Antique%20Bottles/Picture0018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

 Just dug, no scratches, no dings, no bruises..... a little inside content stain but could be cleaned to mint, the neck is purple!!!!! Not puce, just so dark cobalt it is purple!!!!! taking it to the OBCA show this weekend in Aurora, OR. will try to post a few more pics....


----------



## donalddarneille (Feb 19, 2010)

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll146/donalddarneille/Antique%20Bottles/Picture0012.jpg


----------



## donalddarneille (Feb 19, 2010)

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll146/donalddarneille/Antique%20Bottles/Picture0017.jpg


----------



## donalddarneille (Feb 19, 2010)

Try one more time for pic...


----------



## donalddarneille (Feb 19, 2010)

Pic
  II


----------



## donalddarneille (Feb 19, 2010)

Last pic for now, will be in Aurora, OR tomorrow.....


----------



## donalddarneille (Feb 19, 2010)

Just cant get over how photogenic this one is..... almost nice enough to make me give up odd color union ovals a nd start collecting owls..... almost!!!!!


----------



## donalddarneille (Feb 19, 2010)

By the way, posted the same question in what is it, probably the wrong place to ask so will try here. Is it just me or have these Owls decreased in value over the last few years? Seems like around 2008 the owls took a hit in their value as the economy slumped??? Any one else seeing this trend?


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Feb 20, 2010)

the larger ones seem to hold value quite well, the little guys, well....                          not so much. Not so much at all!  Your bottle, I am pretty sure, is not a poison, but most likely held salt? Beautiful piece! One that i hope graces my collection in the future


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 20, 2010)

What a beautiful Owl.  We could use that in our Owl collection too as we collect all embossed Owl Drug bottles, not just the KT-1s.  I have never seen one like that before.  Congrats on the find.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, BTW, it's not a poison..it's  a med of some type...the poisons were triangular in shape had 'POISON' down one side. I cant say what came in it, just what didn't.  And all bottle prices have plummeted, not just the owls.  One thing could be that sometimes there are runs of bottle on of one type and it lowers the bidding on them all as there are plenty to get.  KC-1s and KI-1 / 2s and owls as well have been on a lot lately.  Need some rare issue to draw in the big bux.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 20, 2010)

It is a salt bottle, as in SARA SALT.  Sara is the one wing owl type on the 6 1/4" and 9 5/8" square bottles. The rare two wing variants are the GRAND PAPPY Owl, he's the big owl.


----------



## acls (Feb 21, 2010)

Beautiful find.


----------



## SeanColvin (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow!


----------

